# Transmission Vibration



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hopefully its nothing serious!


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

dont quote me on this but im pretty sure i remember a thread about people feeling vibrations through the auto transmission shift knob. may be worth a search


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Auto transmission? Manual Transmission? Gotta be specific so we can help you as effective as possible.


----------



## nk68 (Oct 20, 2012)

Automatic Transmission


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nk68 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am experiencing a weird issue with my new Cruze. It is a 2013 1.4L Turbo. Sometimes when I stop at a red light and have my foot on the brake pedal I would feel a low vibration or pulse on the brake pedal. Sometimes I can feel it on the seat too. It doesn't happen all the time and I wasn't sure if I was imagining things. So I asked my GF to test it out and she could feel the seat vibration. Has anyone had this problem? Should I be worried? Appreciate any responses.
> 
> Specs
> 
> 2013 1.4L Turbo LT, 1300 Miles



nk68,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to assist you in identifying this concern. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

You're not alone there bud. Yesterday I was in the left turn lane and started coasting towards the middle of the intersection with breaks down. My car started to vibrate and kinda rock back and forth. I thought I was trippin' for a second, but then I looked at my hand and it was going back and forth. It wasn't severe but visially noticeble. Cruze is starting to piss me off so much it's unreal, first the transmission, then this....

1.5 month old '12 LT with 1850 KM


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Smdqt, 

Are you writing from Canada (see that you're using kilometers)? If so, and if you want to get in touch with GM of Canada (customer assistance for your region) they can be reached at 800-263-3777 (Hours: M-F 7:30am - 11:30pm, Sat 7:30am - 6:00 EST). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

